

White House defends right to keep cybersecurity vulnerabilities secret - blottsie
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/white-house-nsa-cyber-security-vulnerability-disclosure-secret-heartbleed/

======
higherpurpose
US has the most to _lose_ , not gain, by not fixing vulnerabilities as soon as
possible, since most of the "Internet" happens in US and through US companies.
But the administration has been negatively influenced by
intelligence/cyberoffense advisers ("Yes, Minister" [1] style) in thinking
that the Internet is a war zone, and _must_ be controlled by the military -
rather than a platform for commerce and many other things, from which US
stands to gain (or lose) the most.

I highly recommend Schneier's latest talk on this. He makes it more clear why
NSA is so wrong in thinking the way they do about vulnerabilities:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v9t_IoOgyI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v9t_IoOgyI)

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_Minister](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes_Minister)

